# Driving license expiry and renewal. Renewal letter not received



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

I had a discussion with someone a while back about expiry dates for driving licenses and the delays he was experiencing with the DVLA. I didn't give it much thought but last week thought I would check my own license expiry date. I was a bit shocked to see it expired on the 2nd of November 2021. Having a look online flagged up there were delays with DVLA and it could take up to 10 weeks for a replacement license to be sent out.
On The DVLA web site it said that a reminder of the expiry date would be sent out 8 weeks prior to the expiry date but that did not happen, just wondered if anyone else has noticed this. 
I would suggest that if your license may be due for renewal soon you check just in case the reminder letters are not being sent out at all.
The DVLA site also warned of delays to renewals especially if you were using the postal service. It suggested using the online application process if possible which I did last Sunday morning. At least if you have applied you can legally drive once your license expires. (not sure hat the deal is if your license has actually expired) 
I was however very pleasantly surprised when my replacement license arrived on Thursday, a turnaround tine of just 4 days.


----------



## RiZzah (Oct 17, 2021)

the DVLA still haven’t returned to the office like all public services they’re a ****ing joke.. meanwhile some of us haven’t had a day out of work since the pandemic.

my last TT was wrote off in July. I just received a parking ticket for it last week because the useless DVLA haven’t transferred it to the new owner 4 months later!


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Are you talking about photocard expiry or actual 40 year driving licence expired?


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Stuart,

I am referring to the 10 yearly renewal of the photocard license.


----------

